
UCLA banned my book from a free speech event - mbgaxyz
http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-blog/education/319100-ucla-banned-my-book-on-islam-from-a-free-speech-event
======
throwaway_374
Onkar Ghate is a senior fellow and chief content officer at the Ayn Rand
Institute.

Islam and the War on Terror[edit] ARI has taken many controversial positions
with respect to the Muslim world. They hold that the motivation for Islamic
terrorism comes from their religiosity, not poverty or a reaction to Western
policies.[42] They have urged that the US use overwhelming, retaliatory force
to "end states who sponsor terrorism", using whatever means are necessary to
end the threat.[43] In his article "Ends States Who Sponsor Terrorism", which
was published as a full page ad in The New York Times, Peikoff wrote, "The
choice today is mass death in the United States or mass death in the terrorist
nations. Our Commander-In-Chief must decide whether it is his duty to save
Americans or the governments who conspire to kill them." Although some at ARI
initially supported the invasion of Iraq, it has criticized how the Iraq War
was handled.[44] Since October 2, 2001, the institute has held that Iran
should be the primary target in the war against "Islamic totalitarianism".[43]

============================

Perhaps it does not take a leap of the imagination to see how this calls for
mass genocide of nations without any objective discussion regarding terrorism.
I never understood why the US considers Iran a terrorist state when Iran are
fully vested in fighting against ISIS.

